# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Windows Server >  Упал сервер после обновлений

## CaptainZolch

Доброе время суток друзья.

Случилась бядяпечаль. Ночью сервер обновился и капут. Висит черный экран с курсором и все. Ни на что не реагирует.
Alt+Ctrl+Del - не работает. Читал где-то можно через залипание Shift`a. Не помогло. 

MSDaRT не помог. Средство удаления обновлений виснет намертво.
Проводник не работает.

При удалении обновлений через "DISM" часть удалилась, а в остальном выдает ошибку?

Err.jpg

[IMG][/IMG]
P/S Windows Server 2008 R2

----------

